# Some Pics Of Boctok 1967



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

let me show you some pics of my last arrival: boctok amphibia 1967

It is a big and heavy piece: 50 mm case and close to 200 gr, maye big too big for my skinny arm , but i like a lot




























I hope you like it

thanks


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Woof!

Very nice mate. Looks like you could tow a Land-Rover with that strap!

Loving the hour hand as well!

ETA: Just seem the Lume shot on the Saturday thread...WoW!

Want.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

wow i like that a lot can i ask you were you got it from please.what is the luminous like.

chers bowie


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

bowie said:


> wow i like that a lot can i ask you were you got it from please.what is the luminous like.
> 
> chers bowie


thanks for the comments

I get it through a "group buy" in a spanish forum.

About the lume, it is quite good, i uploaded a pic in the saturday watch thread:










It is a nice watch, we had some problems with water proof, but we changed the seals, put on an old amphibia's seal, and now it is perfect


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice! Like the case shape on this "newer" version of the Vostok! :yes:

Sure it will look well when you are strolling on the Plaza Cibeles :lol: Have a Veterano or Soberano and watch the world go by 

Gracias amigo!


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

mel said:


> Very Nice! Like the case shape on this "newer" version of the Vostok! :yes:
> 
> Sure it will look well when you are strolling on the Plaza Cibeles :lol: Have a Veterano or Soberano and watch the world go by
> 
> Gracias amigo!


 :lol: :lol:

too hot here right now for a soberano... much better i choose a cold "mahou" beer


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

potz said:


> That is very nice indeed.


The watch Chris? or the Mahou? or both! :grin: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

could someone let me know a source for these.

also rough idea of price please (by pm if talking money makes you blush).

and what is the lug width?

assume that rather nice bracelet was after-market so need to look for something.

they seem to have a mixed press though regarding the their 200m rating and the crystal breaking.

comments anyone?


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> could someone let me know a source for these.
> 
> also rough idea of price please (by pm if talking money makes you blush).


It is a limited edition to 1967 pieces, it seems it is a litle bit hard to find watch

We get it from Irina Maier, the price was special because it was a "group buy" and we get some disccount.

I think its price must be around 250â‚¬



desmondus rotundus said:


> and what is the lug width?
> 
> assume that rather nice bracelet was after-market so need to look for something.


22 mm lug width

the bracelet it is not after-market, it is the serial bracelet from factory



desmondus rotundus said:


> they seem to have a mixed press though regarding the their 200m rating and the crystal breaking.
> 
> comments anyone?


Yes we detected some problems with waterproof.

We decided to open the watch and changue the original seal for an old amphibia seal. It is perfect now.

About crystal breaking we haven't had any problem here.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! Not only is this a monster, but the date of 1967 is probably right for about 25% of the forum (1 year out for me, unfortunately).

Demand could be high :lol:


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Con salud!


----------

